# Mazuri for Baby Sulcata



## @itsmimie94 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi! so today i decided to introduce mazuri tortoise food to my baby sulcata for the first time, I did moisten the pellet for the baby to nibble on it easily. As I was watching him, he’s only sniffing it and not eating the mazuri, but other than that he eats a lot of mimosa, hibiscus and grass. What do you think should I do for him to try the mazuri?


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 2, 2018)

I have read to add just a little in with what they do eat at gradual intervals. I am trying that also as mine are not eating it either it’s not very concerning though because the eat natural greens and flowers from my yard like crazy!


----------



## @itsmimie94 (Jul 2, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> I have read to add just a little in with what they do eat at gradual intervals. I am trying that also as mine are not eating it either it’s not very concerning though because the eat natural greens and flowers from my yard like crazy!



yeah, mine too. he eats almost everything that i give him that i know is safe. just not the mazuri yet.


----------



## Tom (Jul 2, 2018)

As sulcatas get older and gain size, they turn into living garbage disposals that will opportunistically eat just about anything. You guys won't have this "problem" for very long, and its great that you are trying to get them eating more variety while they are still small. The time spent now will serve you well later.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jul 2, 2018)

@itsmimie94 said:


> Hi! so today i decided to introduce mazuri tortoise food to my baby sulcata for the first time, I did moisten the pellet for the baby to nibble on it easily. As I was watching him, he’s only sniffing it and not eating the mazuri, but other than that he eats a lot of mimosa, hibiscus and grass. What do you think should I do for him to try the mazuri?



Is it the LS version or the original?


----------



## @itsmimie94 (Jul 2, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> Is it the LS version or the original?



it’s the old formula


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jul 2, 2018)

@itsmimie94 said:


> it’s the old formula



Could I see a picture of the bag?


----------



## @itsmimie94 (Jul 2, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> Could I see a picture of the bag?



i already threw it, but its exactly like this. i only knew its the old formula because it’s cheaper compared to the new formula.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jul 2, 2018)

@itsmimie94 said:


> i already threw it, but its exactly like this. i only knew its the old formula because it’s cheaper compared to the new formula.
> View attachment 243752



Huh, usually it’s the LS they won’t eat. I’m sure he’ll devour it eventually!


----------



## @itsmimie94 (Jul 2, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> Huh, usually it’s the LS they won’t eat. I’m sure he’ll devour it eventually!



yeah I hope so. Thanks!


----------



## teresaf (Jul 2, 2018)

Yeah, the LS version looks like rabbit food or the pellet bedding. The original looks more like dog chow nuggets....


----------



## @itsmimie94 (Jul 2, 2018)

teresaf said:


> Yeah, the LS version looks like rabbit food or the pellet bedding. The original looks more like dog chow nuggets....



yeah i got the original


----------



## g4mobile (Oct 8, 2018)

I feed mine LS Mazuri and they love it.


----------



## EllieMay (Oct 8, 2018)

My little ones and my 2-1/2 yr old eat the Mazuri LS.. I ordered the original formula online but they haven’t touched it so far. It’s bigger than the two sizes I have In The LS though. I even tried water softening.. the LS is available in stores locally here so why not??


----------



## Yeetster (Oct 9, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> My little ones and my 2-1/2 yr old eat the Mazuri LS.. I ordered the original formula online but they haven’t touched it so far. It’s bigger than the two sizes I have In The LS though. I even tried water softening.. the LS is available in stores locally here so why not??



My two baby sulcatas also only like the Mazuri LS diet they won’t even touch the regular.


----------



## g4mobile (Oct 9, 2018)

I notice that Mazuri LS has two separate formulas.

*Mazuri Tortoise Diet LS* - Crude Protein (min 12.0%) Crude Fiber (max 22.0%)
*Mazuri Small Tortoise Diet LS* - Crude Protein (min 20.0%) Crude Fiber (max 15.0%)

Small Tortoise Diet LS seems to have too much protein and low fiber. It's strange they would change the formula for smaller tortoises. Would growing "grazer" tortoises require more protein their 1st year?


----------



## drew54 (Oct 10, 2018)

I just introduced mazuri to my two month old hatchling. I mixed it with grass, cactus, clover, collard, mulberry leaves, turnip greens, and some weeds and he devoured it. In the two weeks I've had him I hadn't seen him eat like that I one sitting! I used the original. I put the cactus pad in the blender, soaked the pellets, mixed the two together, and then with the grass and weeds.


----------



## EllieMay (Oct 10, 2018)

Is the original large sizes like big dog food? Can you post a picture of the bag and where did you get it? I ordered mine online and it was repackaged in ziplock bags... naturally, I’m skeptical but all of mine like the LS anyway.. I just like to keep a very diverse selection of supplements


----------



## drew54 (Oct 10, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> Is the original large sizes like big dog food? Can you post a picture of the bag and where did you get it? I ordered mine online and it was repackaged in ziplock bags... naturally, I’m skeptical but all of mine like the LS anyway.. I just like to keep a very diverse selection of supplements



Mine looks like this and according to mazuri website those deminsions are for the regular pellets if that helps.


----------



## UnHooked (Sep 23, 2022)

g4mobile said:


> I feed mine LS Mazuri and they love it.


Mine does to


----------



## Maddoggy (Sep 23, 2022)

I have raised a lot of sulcatas on Mazuri Tortoise LS and have been pleased with the results. I still feed my five year old male Mazuri LS as a main feed but he also grazes on St Augustine and basket grass. I find tortoises to be like any other animal that becomes used to or accustomed to a certain feed . I have found to withhold their feed for a day or two and then introduce the new offering at 25% new to 75% old . It should not be long before you can have them completely switched over.im a big fan of Mazuri Tortoise LS for sulcatas, and if you buy it from chewy you can get buy two bags get one free plus free shipping so it makes it as affordable as feeding a dog high quality dog food


----------



## OliveW (Sep 23, 2022)

Maddoggy said:


> I have raised a lot of sulcatas on Mazuri Tortoise LS and have been pleased with the results. I still feed my five year old male Mazuri LS as a main feed but he also grazes on St Augustine and basket grass. I find tortoises to be like any other animal that becomes used to or accustomed to a certain feed . I have found to withhold their feed for a day or two and then introduce the new offering at 25% new to 75% old . It should not be long before you can have them completely switched over.im a big fan of Mazuri Tortoise LS for sulcatas, and if you buy it from chewy you can get buy two bags get one free plus free shipping so it makes it as affordable as feeding a dog high quality dog food



I looked at Mazuri LS awhile back, just out of curiosity and the 12 oz bags were like $15 on Amazon! I can almost guarantee that my sulcata could eat an entire bag in a day. He is a bottomless pit that never stops eating unless he's asleep. 

Also, I read here that they shouldn't have protein and the LS, which says it's specifically for sullys has 20% protein. It's all very confusing so we stick to grazing a LOT and supplement with approved leaves that we gather for him on our property along with a little romaine and brussel sprouts, which are his favorite. 

I don't think I can afford $15 a day in tortoise food. LOL So I forage and let him do the same.


----------



## ryan57 (Sep 23, 2022)

OliveW said:


> I looked at Mazuri LS awhile back, just out of curiosity and the 12 oz bags were like $15 on Amazon! I can almost guarantee that my sulcata could eat an entire bag in a day. He is a bottomless pit that never stops eating unless he's asleep.
> 
> Also, I read here that they shouldn't have protein and the LS, which says it's specifically for sullys has 20% protein. It's all very confusing so we stick to grazing a LOT and supplement with approved leaves that we gather for him on our property along with a little romaine and brussel sprouts, which are his favorite.
> 
> I don't think I can afford $15 a day in tortoise food. LOL So I forage and let him do the same.


I contacted Mazuri about this protein issue early on in April of this year and they responded explaining that the LS small tortoise has 20% plant protein for proper growth and is to be fed to Sulcata for the first year @ 3-4% body weight daily. I estimate that I'll be at year one with 5 bags total so $75 of Mazuri and then lots of grazing fresh grass, weeds and some grocery store greens/veggies for variety.

I put out about 3% body weight moistened daily and often there are uneaten dry pellets at the end of the day but ALL the greens and other stuff is picked through and usually gone. The day old dried pellets become the 'croutons' the following day with the new moistened Mazuri.

After year 1 the LS larger pellets with 12% protein @ 1-3% body weight daily. I put cuttlebone in and he ate some initially for the first couple months but after the Mazuri routine it is pretty much ignored. No calcium on the food as the Mazuri is ALL nutrition needed and I just add sunshine and exercise.

Stump is now 502g today, 1 week or so from about 7 months old, so it seems to be working out.

Year 2 will be Mazuri 2 times a week or so. Between months 5 and 7 the taste and appetite for all things in the yard has increased substantially. Where Stump would only seek nettle and clover the first few months -w- the occasional dandelion and wild strawberry, now it's game on with everything - All weeds, grass, hibiscus, cactus, etc.


----------



## OliveW (Sep 24, 2022)

ryan57 said:


> I contacted Mazuri about this protein issue early on in April of this year and they responded explaining that the LS small tortoise has 20% plant protein for proper growth and is to be fed to Sulcata for the first year @ 3-4% body weight daily. I estimate that I'll be at year one with 5 bags total so $75 of Mazuri and then lots of grazing fresh grass, weeds and some grocery store greens/veggies for variety.
> 
> I put out about 3% body weight moistened daily and often there are uneaten dry pellets at the end of the day but ALL the greens and other stuff is picked through and usually gone. The day old dried pellets become the 'croutons' the following day with the new moistened Mazuri.
> 
> ...



I totally could have predicted that you would be the person to contact the company about the protein.  Stump has an excellent daddy! 

I never realized there were two kinds of LS. My tortie baby is too old for it anyway. I only looked at it out of curiosity. Have a great weekend!


----------

